

What are you using to track sales leads and customers? - wensing

What are startups using for CRM these days?  I just started a 14-day trial with Salesforce.com, but perhaps I'm missing out on a cool alternative?  My main reason for wanting some sort of CRM is as an organizational tool--Gmail + labels isn't cutting it anymore.
======
klous
<http://www.karmacrm.com> is a startup in free beta out of Ann Arbor and they
will have a forever free account too.

<http://pipejump.com> is something to consider that is also very simple and
focused.

And SugarCRM has a free and open source version you can install in addition to
their paid, hosted versions with support.

------
wensing
I don't know why I didn't think of 37s Highrise sooner, but that's looking
like a good option.

